# Gregg Popovich pranks media day reporter



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: Pop is the man.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

hahaha this is awesome


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pop has no equals.


----------

